# installing headers right now



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

welp i got my car on jack stands got all the guts out. Man those sensors are a bit of a pain. A couple bloody knuckles and i got them finaly. i forgot my torch at work so i had to man up! I'm so not looking forward to the steering rack uhguhguhg.... 

Installing:Stainlessworks headers+highflow cats."dont wanna wake EVERY one up"

complete exhaust will be stainless works"installing" loudmouth II's already installed.

FUN FUN!!!arty:


----------



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

god i FINALY got the driver side up in place ughuhg that sucked. Lost some more blood......


----------



## goatboy_2004GTO (Sep 7, 2006)

jagyro said:


> god i FINALY got the driver side up in place ughuhg that sucked. Lost some more blood......


I'm sure once you finish that blood will be worth it! :cheers


----------



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

man i just started her up. Had a clearance issue with the little metal keeper on the steering shaft, but nothing a good bend couldnt fix. Also i did paint my headers with that hightemp/coating crap from kregan"black" when i started her up i got a crap load of smoke comming from my headers. But it looks like it was just burning all the crap off the sides "not the paint" i had the headers in my garage for like a year. never got around to it. Its just too bad its to late to keep it running to make sure its not a leak. running LT w/ loundmouth 2's tend to piss off the neighbors at 12am. All i see that i have left is taking some pipe away from the back end. I like my pipes more inset like stock. They stick a good 1nch more out now.

oh and i was gonna pull it of my jack stands but low and behold my hydraulic jack is blowing fluid all over the ground......great.......

oh and i never got a service engine light if anyone asks. I disconnected my battery so the computer would remap itself.


----------



## tha joker (Feb 10, 2005)

there are alot of us in the fairfield vaca area that would of helped you out if you were part of the NOR-CAL GOATS...but if your hanging out in here and not on ls1gto i guess you wouldnt know who to ask...

so if you feel like hanging with the herd we have a track day at sac raceway this saturday...you can check out the thread in the northwest section of ls1gto


----------

